# pike -new cumberland



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

any one fishing either one?was thinkin bout heading down tonite


----------



## daf1025 (Jul 7, 2011)

Fished last Sunday at NC its worth the trip. We were using jigs and tails let them hit the bottom and pop them. We fished the w.v. side off the rocks.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks for the input


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Is there a lot of walleye up at New Cumberland or Pike?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

YakNinja said:


> Is there a lot of walleye up at New Cumberland or Pike?


We fished the Cumberland pool this evening, for 2 hrs. 5 eyes caught, only 3 keepers. We'll try again tomorrow! Maybe cloudy & rainy will help?
For what it's worth,,, The guys next to us caught 1 or 2 and they said that they usually catch 15-20 every night,,, this time of year! 
We're just beginners, so we don't know if they're fibbing or not.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry, we (me, Mark, Steve, Dave and 3-4 others) were down there, most from daylight until close to 1pm and only 3 little saugers were caught....we left. Glad you all did a "little" better. Talk to ya soon my friend. I'll be honest, that was my worst day ever at the river...not 1 fish!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

****, i missed you snake! i was down there at 11:30! you didnt by chance have a bucket covered in stickers did ya? I fished 11:30 until 6:30... didnt catch a single fish until around 4:30...... when the sun dropped i ended up catching a few more sauger. and then it got dark and the bite shut off again. brought 4 home. and it took every bit of 7 hours to get those 4. NOTHING like the past two weekends down there!

oh well next time i suppose. I just sent jerry and email, with the cold front coming in, im thinking tuesday may end up being a good day


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Snake, were you on the WV side? I was in a black Lund. Got nothing trolling. ! walleye and 1 sauger on the Ohio side by the 1000 foot marker.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Half decent night at Pike last night. Took father-in-law for his first trip River fishin'. very slow start but around 9 pm things picked up. Between 9:15 and 10 it was literally a hit every cast. they wereshort hitting and we basically fed them for a while. Still took 10 decent ones home. (9 sauger, 1 eye)
using minnows and shot, crawling back as slow as possible without snagging.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Jarnos123 said:


> Half decent night at Pike last night. Took father-in-law for his first trip River fishin'. very slow start but around 9 pm things picked up. Between 9:15 and 10 it was literally a hit every cast. they wereshort hitting and we basically fed them for a while. Still took 10 decent ones home. (9 sauger, 1 eye)
> using minnows and shot, crawling back as slow as possible without snagging.


Thanks for the 'Good' report J. 
Just using split shots? Wow! Great backwash?
I knew we should'a hung in there longer last night.
It just might'a picked up for us too??????
I'll take minnows tomorrow night, and use 2oz no-roll sinkers on some crappie stacker rigs. Last night we had to use a 12-20 sec drop just to hit the bottom with 1/4oz jigs & gulp twisters. 
There'll be more flow tomorrow!

Oh ya,,, a guy fishing next to us (in Pa) said that we were ONLY allowed to keep 3 Ohio River walleyes 15" up. I don't know where he got that?
I just looked up the Pa Daily limit regs. 
6- sauger 12" up
6- walleyes or saugeyes 15" up = 12 FISH.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Colonel,
Yep, that's me....all my stickers on my 6-7(?) gallon bucket. I always know which bucket is mine! 
Joe,
I was on the WV side, about 20' north of where the rocks meet the bricks.
Jerry, I think with this rain, the river should turn on tomorrow and yes, Tues also.Trust me, I sure thought about calling in "sick" tomorrow, but with Christmas around the corner and 5 kids, I guess I'd better go in, plus we're working 10 hr days...oh well, such is life! I suppose I'll c ya's next weekend!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

if any one from the dover phila area want to go seems like i have a bunch of fair weather fishin buddies


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I was fishing right next to you snake  i got there about 1130 n set up on your right side!... 

Joe, i saw you guys out there... I was wonder if you were doing better in your boat bc there sure wasnt any action on shore!

My tuesday night plans got messed up, anyone heading down wed or thursday for night fishing?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

All depends when you leave,,,, I'm pretty-much flexible!
Cutting up deer till 1ish today, then I'm heading down.
Open Seats.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Colonel,,
did you come down part way and instead of the path, come down the rocks and start talking to a guy name Carl? I think I had heard you took a wrong turn and ended up down near or at the Ohio side of the dam, and that's what took you so long....something to that effect,,,?? If I aint mistaken, you had a red shirt or coat on...?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I'm getting better!
4 keepers & 2 loosers tonight.
2-16", 1- 20", & 1-26 3/4"! a 7#er. Sucker had a 5" shad in it's gut & was still hungry!
All on a 3" christmas tree colored gulp, 1/4oz jig.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

You suck jerry!  our schedules need to match up so you can take me to this magical walleye eye hole of yours! 

Snake, no that wasnt me. Lol wrong turns arnt an option when im hell bent to get fishing  i hadda brown coat, and was wearing a blue thermal. If u were the guy with the sticker covered bucket i was right next to you when that guy caught his first sauger.... That took him four hours to get! I dont know his name but i talked with him before... Super nice guy.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LMAO Matt! I knew you'd defecate when you seen the pics!

How many times did I offer you a 'ride'?
It's only gonna get better.
HeHe,,, Bertin and Boyer are the ONLY one's who know where I'm at!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BTW, lol
I ordered a 1,000 jig hooks,,,,, that should hold me through the winter!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ya, ya, ya.....  soon i hope once i get through this week at work next week should be more open.

Nice fish jerry!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Those are some nice fish, Doboy!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, great fish!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry...per everyone else: who's fish are those? Kiddin' my friend....GREAT JOB! Wish I didn't have to work, you *KNOW* I'd be there! And Colonel, that *was* me with the "STICKER BUCKET" We'll meet one day.... You now know me, just look for the bucket! I always carry the same one...
Almost forgot...Jerry,that was *one nice catch*....good goin' my friend!!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry. you appear to be VERY photogenic, maybe you should try out for the movies my friend! D: Ha Ha!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

snake69 said:


> Jerry. you appear to be VERY photogenic, maybe you should try out for the movies my friend! D: Ha Ha!!


Haha, ya you have this big ol smile... kinnda like you just won the battle against the fish....  

I have inventory this weekend at work n have to work saturday, not happy abt it but the ot will be nice. Ill be down late sat afternoon though. Will i see anyone?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> Haha, ya you have this big ol smile... kinnda like you just won the battle against the fish....
> 
> LMAO!
> I HAD a bigger smile on tonights pics,,,, but I lost the best shot when I was re-naming it!!!! %%$#@&!
> ...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know about Jerry, but I'll be there Sat. Another good day huh Jerry?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

snake69 said:


> Don't know about Jerry, but I'll be there Sat. Another good day huh Jerry?


Ys sure looks like it! Another couple of REALLY nice walleye


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> Ys sure looks like it! Another couple*/ 3* of REALLY nice walleye


Thanks Guys,,,
went 'fishing' tonight. 3 of us, 2 hrs. NOTHING!
WAY too much flow, no backwash, no fish.
I'll try again next week. 
You guys have fun Sat,,, I can't wait for your reports,,, so much talent, they should be good! 

I'll be chasing deer.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just had my radiator go on my car! I have inventory friday n saturday and river fishing late saturday afternoon/evening! Hmmmm friday is gonna be a late one, guess ill fix it when i get home from work because im NOT missing my saturday fishing trip! Haha 

Bummer jer, cant kill em' every time though, then ya would never appreciate the goooood days  at least you were out. It was beautiful!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

My buddy at work(security guard) says his brother was down there yesterday also and got "zilch" from 8 am till 3pm. Hey...I only get 2 days a week off and tomorrow is the day I'm fishing.....rain or otherwise! C ya when I see ya!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Got my radiator fixed, see ya down there late afternoon


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=NCR&rid=ind&loop=yes

I just don't know,,, I'm sitting here thinking, 'Hunt till 2ish, take a power-nap and then join ya Matt. BUT
Another band of rain is commin',,, looks like a direct hit at NC, AND Sunday looks worse!  I'd sure like to take advantage of that high water. Hope the gaits are right for you guys.

Snake, Please drop me a message +-,,, I gotta know what's up down there?
Maybe I'll pull out my BIG umbrella.
Thanks


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

You got it Jerry. Called and the gate closest to WV closed, next one open...usually means *good fishing*!! We shall see......


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok, how do I break this to you ALL? I received a PM this morning that basically said it was "pointless" to fish the river during "the daylight" hrs. Well, between my partner and I, we caught and/or released over 30 fish each. We brought home 20 fish(only 2 nice eyes! 18+ inches..The first fish of the day was 18.25 in the first 2 min of the trip! Hell yea!!!), but our 18 saugeyes. And we threw back at least 10 undersized eyes and threw back and/or gave away 10+ keeper saugeye. All of this in under 5 hrs, at most....so, my point is...don't listen to ANYBODY and it's not because they have good/bad info, but simply because every day is SO different. Now tomorrow, the flow is to be sooo high, I expect the gate closest to WV to be open which will put one heck of a damper on the fishing on the WV side. Anyhow, there is the report I said I would post. Good luck. I may try the Ohio side........?!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Suffice it to say, my other fishing partner never called, so I guess I'm sleepin' in..............yee haw. After gettin' up at 3:30 every day last week, I'm ready to sleep in...ya'll have fun down there tomorrow...!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Happy to hear your day bite was good snake. I fished from 430 till 8. Got one bite which ended up being a 13inch walleye.... That was it not a single other hit...............


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Snake were you guys tipping with minnows? Or just throwing twisters and gulp? I didn't have time to get minnows.... That's the only thing i can think that made a difference? Also were you guys up high, or down the yellow brick road... Or some where in the middle? I was at the edge of the rocks and it just want happening 

On a side note other than things getting a Lil slick down there, it's VERY nice and quiet at night


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> You got it Jerry. Called and the gate closest to WV closed, next one open...usually means *good fishing*!! We shall see......


YA! Way to go Snake!!
When you gave us this gait info, I knew/ I figured that you would do good.
I too will try the Ohio side,,, maybe even tonight, if not, tomorrow.
Hope it doesn't get too muddy.

See, I should'a been with you guys.
I did most of the deer drives,,, extremely tough terrain,,, I'm all tore up, Full of holes from jaggers. Rolled, and slid down many a muddy hill. Twisted my bad knee again. 
We jumped 7 deer in just one drive, about 9 or 10 shots. Seen over 12 deer,,, NO MEAT! I never got a shot. 
??? Those little sauger sure are good eatin'


----------

